# Shaving my legs



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ok ladies I need help! I love soft smooth legs but I hate shaving so frequently! I use dollar shave club, and change my blade frequently but for some reason it seems I have to shave my legs every other day. And sometimes the next day it doesn’t even feel like I just shaved. 

Is this normal for you guys? Any tips or products that help me reduce how often I need to shave.


----------



## Rlc307 (Jan 14, 2018)

I think that is pretty normal. I shave my legs everyday but have you considered laser hair removal? I can't do it bc my leg hair is blonde but I would if I could!
I tried waxing once and let my leg hairs grow for 3 weeks like the directions said and will never ever do that again.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I have done laser in my armpits and my vagina. It worked great but it’s expensive. I can’t imagine the price for my legs.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> I have done laser in my armpits and my vagina. It worked great but it’s expensive. I can’t imagine the price for my legs.


I was thinking "Surely it can't be _that _expensive..."

$5,000 a leg?! Holy smokes.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is always Nair.

Or look into the sugaring hair removal. It's sort of like waxing but not as painful. And, over time you will have less hair on your legs.

*Body Sugaring Hair Removal Method*

*Body Sugaring Paste*


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

I have always used an epilator. 

So like waxing, it's only the soft hair tips that grow back through, never the thicker cut off ends.

And like waxing it means a smooth feel for a long time, and also during the grow back period.

But there is the problem for many, the fact that you need a bit of hair to get hold of for the removal. But for me it's worth not having to shave often, and never having the rough feel.

I've done it for so long, that there isn't much noticable hair anyway now. 

Maybe you could alternate, and in winter when your legs aren't on show as much, experiment with removing the full hair with waxing, sugar, or epilator.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

EveningThoughts said:


> I have always used an epilator.
> 
> So like waxing, it's only the soft hair tips that grow back through, never the thicker cut off ends.
> 
> ...


I use to epilate years ago. I will try it again, we’ll I’ll wait till winter because I need to grow it out.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

That’s pretty typical for me. I have to shave every other day.

I tried waxing for the first time recently but won’t do it again. It’s not worth the expense and it tore my skin up enough that my legs felt rough for a good two weeks after. 

I figure I have to shower anyway so may as well just use a razor while I’m in there.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm going to follow this thread even though I'm a man, as a cyclist I have been shaving my legs for years and hate the hassle. But oh la la they sure look good freshly shaved! lol


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

BioFury said:


> I was thinking "Surely it can't be _that _expensive..."
> 
> $5,000 a leg?! Holy smokes.


So which leg did you chose.... right or left ??


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Girl_power said:


> Is this normal for you guys?


Yes.



Girl_power said:


> Any tips or products that help me reduce how often I need to shave.


Wear pants more than dresses?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Being a women is time consuming!


----------

